# Gasp and clicking sound?! What's wrong? [video inside]



## Maiden (Mar 9, 2012)

I cam home from a long say at school and checked on my boys and saw Dumbo doing this.

I don't know what it means but I am pretty sure it isn't good...


----------



## Hamsterific (Jan 14, 2013)

Could he be choking? Goodness, that's scary  If it were me I would take him to a vet ASAP to be safe!


----------



## Muttlycrew (Dec 21, 2012)

It looks like he's choking.. Check in his mouth/throat for something 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rat Princess (Jan 28, 2013)

That is not choking... He needs medicine ASAP! You need to take him to the vet. I would hold him a safe distance over a pot of steaming water to try to clear his nose for him! Feel it with your hands to make sure that it's not too hot for him. My boy did this the second day I got him and it scared me to death, I didn't think he was going to make it. We treated him with doxycycline that my boyfriend had left from him being sick and treated him on our own. Please take him to the vet the poor thing can't breath. It's most likely a URI and I would temporarily separate him from the others. I know how bad it can get with this and at times I thought he was just going to give up breathing. I'm sorry but it is and looks really bad. I would also give him some dark chocolate since it's a bronchodilator, and garlic. You see how his lungs are moving, he's having difficulty breathing. Pay lots of attention to him and watch his breathing. The steam should help, I held mine over steam until snot started running out of his nose and he could breath normally again. This exact same thing happened to me a few weeks ago and I know how scary it can be. He definitely needs a vet... I took care of mine, but did research on everything I did and he's completely better now. Keep a good watch on him, it looks like a highly advanced URI..


----------



## zurfaces (Jan 16, 2013)

You need to get this rat to the vet stat. This looks like some sort of respiratory distress caused by who knows what could be an infection could be choking but it's not good. 


http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10100910604772608&set=o.220077518021250&type=2&theater


Not sure if you can see that video but it reminds me of what your rat is doing. That rat died not even a day afterwards.


----------



## Rat Princess (Jan 28, 2013)

Please listen to this, I'm positive it's not choking, it's a very advanced URI my baby went through the same thing and I worked persistently with him to make him better. He needs a vet very soon, and lots of work to clear his system and open up his nose. With mine all he could do was breath through his mouth and hardly even that since it was so blocked by mucous and porphyrin. That's what was creating the clicking noise. It takes lots of work and constant attention. I read while mine was sick that the clicking you hear is one of the latest and worst stages of a URI. Please take good care of him I want your baby to feel better, I know how scary it is. I cried while treating mine, and I want to cry while watching yours. It hurts me to see them like this...


----------



## Maiden (Mar 9, 2012)

Well this is Dumbo now:




I will make an appointment with the vet ASAP

He currently has 2 vets. One says he has cancer, another says he has a pinched nerve in his spine
I will see if I can take him to the vet that saw him last... Whichever one has an appointment available sooner I guess...


----------



## Rat Princess (Jan 28, 2013)

His breathing has got a little better but keep a very close eye on him, he's still struggling to breath. If you can I would separate him from the others, you don't want them to pile up on him, as ratties tend to do, and surpress his breathing. He needs all the air he can draw in and needs a cleaned cage twice a day. I hope you can get him an appointment really soon!


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

I do not believe that this is choking. It looks to be great respiratory distress.

Obtain some dark (70% or higher) chocolate to offer him and take him into a bathroom with a hot shower running to allow some steam to help open his airways.

A vet visit is in order first thing in the morning. Tell them that it is an emergency.


----------



## Freecia (Jan 24, 2013)

Poor guy. Im praying for you both.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Maiden (Mar 9, 2012)

Well it seems to come and go. I just did a total cage clean. My big worry is that he seems to be loosing his balance more then normal. His back legs are going, but he was wandering the bed and fell on his side and just kind of laid there for a few moments until I scooped him up. He squirmed then, now he is chilling in my arms.

But, it is after 4am and I must get to bed. Dumbo like to rearrange the bedding after a cage cleaning but I hope he relaxes tonight. The cage is in my room with me so I will keep you all posted.


----------



## Flora (Aug 30, 2012)

Yes that is not choking. When they choke they look like they are trying to vomit (even though they cant) 

You need to get him out of that tank! He needs to be in a cage with better air ventilation. So sorry he is ill :-(


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Definltey a respiratory attack...struggling to breathe...they get very weak when they are struggling like this. He needs a vet to either be given antitiobics or humanely put to sleep. Leaving a rat in respiratory distress is a HORRIBLE way to die, they really suffer.

Do NOT removed him from his friends...they might be comforting him, and you don't want to make him more stressed and confused than he is. Any germs have already been exposed to the other rats so forget that as well and concentrate on getting Dumbo to the vet.


----------



## Maiden (Mar 9, 2012)

This is another video taken just now. I did leave the rats together as it did seem Lighting was comforting Dumbo, coming up to see if he was okay while I was holding Dumbo. They are cuddling... Shoot Dumbo JUST started making a noise with every breath. (The cage is 5 feet from my bed.) This is the video I took 5 minutes ago:






I do have a cage I intended to move him into but it is much larger and my vet advised against moving him into the larger cage because Dumbo cannot get around so well anymore. Right now he is living in the aquarium his previous owner gave him to me with. (Dumbo and Lighting came together and Dumbo is Lightning's father.)

I called the vet and they said they didn't have anything until tomorrow, so thank you Cagedbirdsinging, because I told them that he was suffered severe respiratory distress and the woman spoke to my vet and they are going to squeeze me in at 3:15. They said because they are squeezing me in I might gave to wait a while, but I told them I would wait patiently. So, thank you everyone for letting me know what to say and thank you Cagedbirdsinging for suggesting I say it, otherwise he would have been forced to wait until tomorrow to see a vet.


----------



## Maiden (Mar 9, 2012)

So he wanted to come out, I held him for a minute before noticing lots of pee between his legs. I got a damp paper towel to try and wipe it off but I believe I just distressed him more... I think you can hear him gasping in this video.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

I am so, so sorry.

It is good that you remembered to specifically tell them that this is an emergency. Most good vets will take that into account and make room ASAP.

I am not going to lie to you and tell you that I think this will be a positive appointment. If I were in your shoes, I would choose to have him PTS. You and your baby are in my thoughts and prayers today.


----------



## Rat Princess (Jan 28, 2013)

My baby was breathing the exact same way, I have to disagree and if I were you I would try treatment first. Mine is much better now and acting like an extremely hyper active and happy baby after his treatment and it took him at least a week to a week and a half of treatment before he acted completely normal. However, if he does have cancer or something else wrong with him, and this breathing doesn't stop PTS might be the best option. I wouldn't give up hope yet!


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Like Rat Princess said, there is a chance that your vet will find it possible to treat and can get him out of distress ASAP. Treatment or euthanasia is a very personal decision. Go with your heart.


(I know you're already at the vet's office, but some of us do check the forums from our mobile devices.)


----------



## Maiden (Mar 9, 2012)

The decision was made for me. Dumbo died right after I parked at the vets office. Lightning was snuggling with him in the carrier and he was shaking. Then I pet him and he stopped. I went around to take them out, found him not moving and ran inside but there was nothing they could do. I don't know what to do for Lightning. He is all alOne now and I don't think he realizes it yet. My appointment was at 3:15, Dumbo hasn't even been dead an hour.


----------



## JLSaufl (Jan 20, 2013)

I'm so sorry to hear this. Comfort Lightening with care and love, and spend time with him so he knows he's not alone.

Again, I'm so sorry.


----------



## PurpleGirl (Oct 12, 2012)

Sorry to hear this, poor Dumbo. Lightning will need lots of attention, cuddles and time to grieve, it may take even a few weeks but he'll be alright. You might notice him being more quiet and lethargic than usual, sleeping a lot, it's normal so don't worry too much (unless obviously he stops eating/seems ill); just give him lots of love. He will probably appreciate a new friend to keep him company eventually, there should be plenty of info on the forums here on introducing a newbie to an older rat.


----------



## Rat Princess (Jan 28, 2013)

Some people suggest giving rats closure, and showing them the body and letting them sniff it so that they know what happened. This might help him feel less stressed and lonely. I agree that getting him a new friend might help if that's an option for you, so that he has someone to be with. Sorry about the loss, the poor little baby.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss.

I remember holding my girl, Willow, as she gasped for final breaths when there was nothing that I could do for her at the time. It's positively terrible.

Hugs to you and Lightning.


----------



## Maiden (Mar 9, 2012)

When I picked him up he had this milky red liquid in his eyes, does anyone know what that might have been?


----------



## Jackie (Jan 31, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss  
The red stuff is called porphyrin. It often comes out of the eyes or nose when rats are stressed.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

I am so very sorry to hear this. I am glad he left you quickly though as he was too sick to survive in my opinion. In that last video, when you hear that "chunk" sound, and the other sounds, he's not just congested, his lungs are constricted and he cannot get any air into his lungs...he was too weak to panic run as well, which told me too much. The vet would probably have given him an injection of antibiotics, sub-q fluids for dehydration, lasix (if the lungs were full of fluid) and put him in oxygen. Even then I don't think your baby would've made it so I am glad he made the decision for you.

How old is Lightning?


----------



## Maiden (Mar 9, 2012)

I know what porphyrin looks like, but this was like milky porphyrin...

The vet said it was likely his cancer metasticized to his lungs, but there were never any tumors.

Lightning is one year and nine months. He is eating now, and I saw him drinking earlier. But, during free range time instead of running about and exploring my bed like he usually does he just stayed close to me. Dumbo was Lighting's father. Their first owner used Dumbo as a breeder but kept Lightning because she liked his coloring and intended to breed him as well but never got around to it. He's never been without his dad and he even got nervous if I would take Dumbo out of the cage and leave Lightning behind.


----------



## Flora (Aug 30, 2012)

Oh no! I am so sorry :-( RIP Dumbo


----------

